# Sherb or Erik (feeling very conflicted)



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

So I'm currently facing a dilemma.
I know that it's so silly because, after all, these are all just AI's who pretty much do the same thing but it's actually making me feel really down (probably the fact that I'm in self-quarantine isn't helping).
My number 1 dreamie is Zucker who is a lazy personality. I don't have him on my island yet but I just can't imagine playing Animal Crossing without him.
During one of my Island excursions, I first encountered Erik. I knew that he was quite popular so I immediately recruited him in the hopes of trading him for Zucker (or possibly some in-game bells or NMT) down the line.
On another Island excursion, I met Sherb. It also happened to be my first hybrid island so I took it as a sign.
When I first saw photos of Sherb released by Nintendo, I didn't care for him much but I fell in love with him the minute I saw him.
So I decided to have 2 lazies on my Island (I had that in New Leaf as well as I enjoy their personality type a lot).
However, over the past few days of playing, Erik has really started to grow on me. I love his natural look and I find stags so majestic in real life. I actually think he might legit be one of the cutest AC characters.

I know that both of these villagers are quite popular (Sherb probably more so than Erik being new and all) so I could easily trade either one for Zucker and/or other exclusive items...
But it's hard for me to part with either one.
I just don't know what to do. Would having 3 lazies on my Island be overkill?

I currently have 3 crankies too and I'm trying to decide who I should boot out and I currently don't have a snooty.

These are the times I wish the game allowed for more villagers to live on our Island.


----------



## pocky (Apr 7, 2020)

could always try for 3 lazies and see how you feel about it


----------



## Shyria (Apr 7, 2020)

Oh no! I understand haha it seems silly but it's so easy to take so seriously haha. Especially in those times. 
If I can be of any help... You'll probably have more chances getting Zucker by trading Sherb, as he does seem very popular.
If it's really a tie, I'd advise going for silly reasons like whose house do you like the best or which one brings something really different to your island (for example, I'd like to have diversity and as I already have 3 pinkish villagers I'm trying to stay away from those colours, although I'd love to find Marina...)

I recently got Sherb out of the blue and I really love him and his house! So cute


----------



## N a t (Apr 7, 2020)

I agree that I also dislike having too many of one personality. I have one of each personality in my town and only have one extra of 2 personalities since there are only 8 and you can have up to 10 animals. I have 2 lazies and 2 normal. But yeah, imo, Sherb is still cuter but it's up to you! Erik is cute but I have a soft spot for goats. Especially cute ones! Hope you figure it out


----------



## Rowlet28 (Apr 7, 2020)

Same... I have 3 lazies on my island. Zucker, Sherb, and Lucky.... I have many dreamies who are lazy tbh. Stitches and Cube included....


----------



## carackobama (Apr 7, 2020)

both are cuties and maybe I’m biased because he’s on my island but I’d go with Sherb! or both tbh


----------



## Rosie Moon (Apr 7, 2020)

I have a similar problem except with villager species; I have four cats (Bob, Rosie, Kiki and Raymond) and I don’t want too many of one species, but I also don’t  want to let go of any of them :’)
But yeah, you could try having all three and see how things progress from there?


----------



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

I was also wondering if it's possible to do without one personality (I mean I know it is, technically speaking) but was wondering if I could give up on on the Smug since I'm not the biggest fan of any of the villagers but I wouldn't want to miss out on potential personality-specific recipes, etc.


----------



## Altarium (Apr 7, 2020)

cheezu said:


> I was also wondering if it's possible to do without one personality (I mean I know it is, technically speaking) but was wondering if I could give up on on the Smug since I'm not the biggest fan of any of the villagers but I wouldn't want to miss out on potential personality-specific recipes, etc.


I mean you'd miss out on the dialogue variations of that personality, but since unlike in NL you don't need a specific personality to suggest a PWP this time around and I believe any villager can give you any DIY recipe, I'd say it's more possible than ever going without one of them (I'm personally getting rid of my jock first chance I get without looking back)


----------



## Loriii (Apr 7, 2020)

If I were you, I would decide once Zucker comes in, like when you finally have all three. Who knows? You might have a different feeling by then.


----------



## Bk1234 (Apr 7, 2020)

You're so lucky by the way. Sherb and Erik are my favorite Lazy villagers (I just invited Erik from an island.) If you truly love all three of them, I would say keep them.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Apr 7, 2020)

I just got Cube in an island so I have 4 lazies lol... Unfortunately one must go and that will be Zucker. I prefer Sherb and maybe if I get another switch someday in the future I can get him back. I can maybe give you to him for a price?


----------



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> I just got Cube in an island so I have 4 lazies lol... Unfortunately one must go and that will be Zucker. I prefer Sherb and maybe if I get another switch someday in the future I can get him back. I can maybe give you to him for a price?


That would be great. I don't TT though - do you?
I'm hoping someone will ask me to move tomorrow and, preferably,I'll be okay with parting ways with them.

What would you want for Zucker? I could do some Nook Miles tickets but I'm poor in terms of in-game bells. lol...
I've also got Wolfgang if you're at all interested.


----------



## Rowlet28 (Apr 7, 2020)

cheezu said:


> That would be great. I don't TT though - do you?
> I'm hoping someone will ask me to move tomorrow and, preferably,I'll be okay with parting ways with them.
> 
> What would you want for Zucker? I could do some Nook Miles tickets but I'm poor in terms of in-game bells. lol...
> I've also got Wolfgang if you're at all interested.


I might post in the Villager thread soon so you can maybe look there.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

mewto28 said:


> I might post in the Villager thread soon so you can maybe look there.


Will do. Though I don't currently have open slots.
Thanks for letting me know though.


----------



## maeigaon (Apr 7, 2020)

If you decide to keep Erik instead of Sherb I've got Zucker and would love to trade him if you'd like! If not then no problem! I personally dislike having too many of the same personality but it's personal preference tbh. I don't think it's overkill and if you really love them then keep them!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

Sherb is my baby so the chances of letting him go are slim I'm afraid...
I'm still contemplating Erik but decided to keep both for peace of mind for the time being.
I could always boot one out later after I obtain Zucker and feel that three lazies is a tad bit much.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



MysteryMoonbeam said:


> I have a similar problem except with villager species; I have four cats (Bob, Rosie, Kiki and Raymond) and I don’t want too many of one species, but I also don’t  want to let go of any of them :’)
> But yeah, you could try having all three and see how things progress from there?



I actually love species specific-islands. I had a lot of cats in New Leaf because I have 5 cats in real life... lol... and I'm planning to bring back Katt and Merry at some point since I've got their amiibos. Besides these two though, I'm not too crazy about any of the cat villagers.


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 7, 2020)

As someone with both Sherb and Erik, Sherb is definitely my favorite lazy of all time, even moreso than Beau (who was hands down was my favorite lazy before New Horizons). I like Erik alot also but I'm not sure if I'll be keeping him forever. The lazy personalities in this game are cute but I think 1 is probably enough for me. So I will probably trade him out eventually for another snooty or cranky since those are my favorite lol. I always go without uchi and jocks since I don't like either of them and don't usually have any issues.


----------



## TortimerCrossing (Apr 7, 2020)

This was a problem of mine too, I ended up going with Sherb (don't have him yet but made the decision). He fits my towns cutesy aesthetic a little better than Erik.


----------



## Shampsto (Apr 7, 2020)

I lowkey have 4 lazies (Hopkins, Sherb, Zucker and Lucky). So I'm in the same boat you are since they're all really cute T^T


----------



## O O M F W A Q U I (Apr 7, 2020)

Keep them both!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

Shampsto said:


> I lowkey have 4 lazies (Hopkins, Sherb, Zucker and Lucky). So I'm in the same boat you are since they're all really cute T^T



Yes, it's really hard, isn't it?
I have a similar issue with my Crankies but I'm not as attached to them so I think out of the 3 (Octavian, Wolfgang and Boyd), I'll go with Octavian.


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 7, 2020)

Oh mah gahhhhh, those photos kill me, keep them both LOL


----------



## Ras (Apr 7, 2020)

Erik is one of my favorite villagers, but I don't like that they changed his house to an ice house. His ski chalet was perfect. I know that doesn't help your dilemma, but that's all I got (and actually, Erik isn't even out of boxes in my town, so I don't know what his house will look like with furniture).


----------



## moon_child (Apr 7, 2020)

This might be weird as I’m the only one I know who does it. Usually, if people like certain personalities, they keep a lot of them on their towns. It’s different for me. My rule is, once I have my ultimate dreamie of a certain personality, I wouldn’t keep another of the same personality to avoid dialogue repetition so my experiences with my ultimate dreamie remain more “special” in a way. I will only keep duplicates for personality types that I have no ultimate dreamies yet.

Right now though, I’m in the same boat as you. I have Zucker and Stitches right now and I used to be scared of Stitches since he had no eyes like Julian. I don’t personally like villagers with no eyes. I’ve had Julian before and never connected with him though he’s so popular. But now, Stitches is doing things to me. He’s so sweet and he’s winning me over day by day. So I’m keeping him and Zucker both for the time being and will give myself more time to decide who to keep.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 7, 2020)

DewDrops said:


> Oh mah gahhhhh, those photos kill me, keep them both LOL


I know. I feel like crying each time I see them.

I'm taking so many photos of all my villagers as a keepsake for my AC Instagram.
Even if they move, the memories will always remain. lol...


----------



## meo (Apr 7, 2020)

Erik will always be my baby. Even his house design is cabin-y which suits him so well. 

But I'm generally more partial to designs that look natural and I've never really been into the goat models. So take that with a lot of bias naturally.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Ras said:


> Erik is one of my favorite villagers, but I don't like that they changed his house to an ice house. His ski chalet was perfect. I know that doesn't help your dilemma, but that's all I got (and actually, Erik isn't even out of boxes in my town, so I don't know what his house will look like with furniture).


Noooo not the ski lodge. Ugh, this makes me so sad.


----------



## brockbrock (Apr 7, 2020)

I like Sherb more, plus he's new and you can't get him from Amiibo cards. I vote Sherb! I didn't want 2 lazies in my town as I already had Beau but when Sherb showed up I couldn't say no and I don't regret him one bit.


----------



## Minimasher (Apr 7, 2020)

I currently have three lazies and I also have been looking for Zucker. My lazies include Moe, Ozzie and Tucker. Moe and Ozzie are both dreamies and so I will try to swap him for tucker. However I also don't know how I feel about having three lazies as much as I love the personality. Having three right now is a bit hard as all three of them talk about the same thing which makes me want to spread out the personalities more evenly. Zucker, Moe and Ozzie are all dreamies but I really don't know if I should boot Moe or Ozzie out for him. I'm also stuck, your not alone


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 7, 2020)

melsi said:


> Erik will always be my baby. Even his house design is cabin-y which suits him so well.
> 
> But I'm generally more partial to designs that look natural and I've never really been into the goat models. So take that with a lot of bias naturally.
> 
> ...



His house is technically a ski lodge, but outside now, haha. And the snow flutters under your feet when you walk inside his house, which is so cool! But a matter of preference. His appearance is pretty "natural" but the inside of home is more creative, though still very fitting!


----------



## RedPanda (Apr 7, 2020)

So many good villagers are lazies! I would suggest limiting to two lazies though or you’re gonna get sick of hearing the same dialogue over and over again. It kind of takes away from the charm when you hear the same things from three different villagers. For that reason I think it’s best to have diverse personalities. I hate the repetition of dialogue so much. Maybe they’ve improved it in this version, but I doubt it’s completely changed. I wish they had ten personality types so there were no repeats at all!


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 7, 2020)

stickymice said:


> So many good villagers are lazies! I would suggest limiting to two lazies though or you’re gonna get sick of hearing the same dialogue over and over again. It kind of takes away from the charm when you hear the same things from three different villagers. For that reason I think it’s best to have diverse personalities. I hate the repetition of dialogue so much. Maybe they’ve improved it in this version, but I doubt it’s completely changed. I wish they had ten personality types so there were no repeats at all!


I really agree with this one. So many people say they warm up to a villager after getting to know them, but them I also always want to mention that more than likely 90% of their dialogue would be the same as another villager with their personality type. 

Maybe I'm just jaded xD The only real dreamie I have is Blanche because my mother and I always watched the Golden Girls together and she acts like such a little lady.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 8, 2020)

So just wanted to update and say I decided to keep both - Sherb and Erik for now rather than letting one go and regretting it forever.
I might just go with 3 lazies after all.


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 8, 2020)

Nice, I've got the same problem with keeping a bunch of one personality, smug. They're my favorite and the ones I want are all so cute so I'm planning on having 3. But atm I also have 3 normals
I'm trying to kick Skye out before I get too attached to her lmao


----------



## cheezu (Apr 8, 2020)

And to think that all our problems would be solved if Nintendo increased the villager cap... lol.


----------

